# Back From Iraq & Ready To Bag!



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, just got back from Iraq on saturday and everything was at home waiting for me! So, after spending the past couple of months SCOURING this forum trying to learn and all, its finally my turn to give it a go. Thanks for all the help with my questions guys, it really helped me with my purchase. Thanks to Kev at AAC for the management and Scott at Mason-Tech for the struts/bags. here's a pic for clicks and some "air ride content" video i made in Iraq (just stuck the camera in my mouth







)











_Modified by vdub-ranger at 12:40 PM 7-7-2008_


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Back From Iraq & Ready To Bag! (vdub-ranger)*

pics of the car this is going on?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Back From Iraq & Ready To Bag! (crippled4life)*

MKV united grey 
I amsure close to stock. 

Welcome home!! Glad to see you made it safely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Thank you for serving! im not even american but im thankful for you guys!
have some fun now with the air now that your on home soil!


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Back From Iraq & Ready To Bag! (crippled4life)*

Hey thanks for the comments guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
See you at WaterWagens Shawn!

_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_pics of the car this is going on?

yeah, the car is still pretty much stock so i didnt want to bother postin a pic yet, and im still building the wheels.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Back From Iraq & Ready To Bag! (vdub-ranger)*

no waterwagens this year.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Back From Iraq & Ready To Bag! (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_no waterwagens this year.









oh sh*t, i meant WERKS... see ya at waterWERKS, HAHA, my bad...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Back From Iraq & Ready To Bag! (vdub-ranger)*

Oh yeah already paid for that. Expect a few epitome cars to be there


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Back From Iraq & Ready To Bag! (vdub-ranger)*

oh chit! another bagged fif.... good stuff man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

[email protected] is the man!!


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

*********UPDATE***********
alright, im pretty much finished with the ride now. everything is in and works fine. the car sits really nice in the rear, but im hoping to get it lower in the front. gonna cut the sway bar out hopefully later on today and notch to come sometime in the near future. also, have to finish the false floor. probably will be done with that sometime this week.
here's 2 crappy cell pics for ya (sorry bout that guys). much thanks to ALL OF YOU on here. i bombarded a lot of you with questions here and there and you all steped up and helped me out. thanks a lot! especially santi and kevin @ aac http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















edit: oh, and the plate is because im a retard addicted to ciggs. but what the hell, support your brand right?










_Modified by vdub-ranger at 6:08 PM 8-1-2008_


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*

Car is looking very nice, but europlates are lame. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

Looks wicked, is that the ride hieght in the rear with the mason-tech brackets?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

nice work. 
let me know if your ever in my area and want some ****ty photos. D


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*

wheels looks sick...get that pig lower


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys...
yeah, i know europlates are kinda swing swing, but the dealer drilled my sh*t so i figured id rather rock a euro plate than a front one since i have holes anyway....
yeah, those are the mason tech rear brackets, but i cut them down like santi did on squillos passat build so it sits a lot lower in the control arm. the tires are resting on the fenders.
shawn, ill see you at waterwerks dude. we can take the crappiest photos on earth then







hopefully my front is down by that time. still need to do some stuff to it....


_Modified by vdub-ranger at 9:19 AM 8-2-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

I will not be there. I have my sons Birthdays. 
Sorry. 

Priorities you know.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I will not be there. I have my sons Birthdays. 
Sorry. 
Priorities you know. 

yeah dude, no doubt. understandable. i should have driven down for wasswhatchacallit... oh well... doin a photo shoot tomorrow with a buddy though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Looks great!


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

well now i kinda know what my rs's would have looked like on my air setup. looks cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

nice work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

damn makes me want to keep my 
rs's now


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

dude... welcome back.. car is look great... and as a fellow camel smoker i support your plate as well


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

great job! looks awesome on the rs's... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alvin (May 14, 2008)

well damn, thats sick..
my wheels look exactly like yours(color wise)


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

looks good chris!  i had never seen this thread for whatever crappy reason. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

needs to be lower







I like it so far though. I wish Mk5s could run wider lips on RSs.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Back From Iraq & Ready To Bag! (vdub-ranger)*

looked sick in person chris. nice meetin you


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_needs to be lower







I like it so far though. I wish Mk5s could run wider lips on RSs. 

there is someone working on that right now


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Back From Iraq & Ready To Bag! (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_looked sick in person chris. nice meetin you

I came in here to say the same thing. Nice meeting you tonight Chris, sorry I couldn't stop swingin from your nuts, the car is downright ridiculous. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You definitely need new, good quality pictures. The car is amazing in person.


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_










SEXY!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Back From Iraq & Ready To Bag! (dmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_looked sick in person chris. nice meetin you

thanks bro, nice meeting you too. youre a good dude, i dont care what any says about ya









_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_
I came in here to say the same thing. Nice meeting you tonight Chris, sorry I couldn't stop swingin from your nuts, the car is downright ridiculous. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You definitely need new, good quality pictures. The car is amazing in person.

thanks bro. im workin on a decent photoshoot sometime this week. sh*t just keeps on poppin up... here are a few from the gtg that joel and someone else took. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Back From Iraq & Ready To Bag! (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_
thanks bro, nice meeting you too. youre a good dude, i dont care what any says about ya























uh thanks


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Back From Iraq & Ready To Bag! (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_














uh thanks









i told him you are an ******* trav.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Back From Iraq & Ready To Bag! (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
i told him you are an ******* trav.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









actually, he told me you hate black people and i should kill myself before you do it first


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Looks great!


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hopefully i can get this front down another inch (at least) when i cut the front sway out and notch the frame.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*

looks pretty sweet. i like it!!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hopefully i can get this front down another inch (at least) when i cut the front sway out and notch the frame.

i'd like to watch you do this, or at least have you explain/show it to me in person chris. i hear people talking about this procedure all the time, but if you haven't seen it you have NO idea what they're talking about.
thanks


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Back From Iraq & Ready To Bag! (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_i told him you are an ******* trav.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









You gotta admit rob, Im not as much of an ******* once you get to know me.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Back From Iraq & Ready To Bag! (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
You gotta admit rob, Im not as much of an ******* once you get to know me.









i hate to admit it, but you're right


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Back From Iraq & Ready To Bag! (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_i hate to admit it, but you're right























lets not let that sceret out


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
i'd like to watch you do this, or at least have you explain/show it to me in person chris. i hear people talking about this procedure all the time, but if you haven't seen it you have NO idea what they're talking about.
thanks









ive always wanted to say this,"for shizzle".


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hopefully i can get this front down another inch (at least) when i cut the front sway out and notch the frame.

i dunno about that. the driver side should show how low it will be since the frame isn't interfering on that side. the front should sit a bit lopsided


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

hmmm.... never thought about that, but yeah, yur right. well, there will be some liner trimming and fender rolling, so hopefully thatll aid as well... just trying to do all the small stuff like that first before i think about anything crazy...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Laid Out* »_
i dunno about that. the driver side should show how low it will be since the frame isn't interfering on that side. the front should sit a bit lopsided

yeah but the one side keeps hte opposite side up some. So the passenger side being up also doesnt let the driver side settle all the way. 
Which both you, and ranger need to remove your sway and notch your frame ASAP!


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
yeah but the one side keeps hte opposite side up some. So the passenger side being up also doesnt let the driver side settle all the way. 
Which both you, and ranger need to remove your sway and notch your frame ASAP! 

yes sir!!! workin on it! damn alcoholism


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

Stealing my brother-in-law's picture?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dmoney)*

I didnt know where it came from


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

Where'd you find it, check out his thread 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3968585


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_Where'd you find it, check out his thread 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3968585

thread responded to


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

look great


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

*******SMALL UPDATE*****
soooo, just cracked my first oil pan today... almost wanted to cry i was so pissed off. and even worse, was that it was a bump on a road that i travel daily. i just had the front down about 5 or so psi than i normally do. guess that was enough to kill me








either way, the only other place in the STATE that could get me an oil pan pronto (as in tomorrow) is about a 3 hour drive from here. some AWESOME vortexer i met in our regional chit chat thread (just today, mind you) is gonna pick it up for me since he lives there and haul it up to me. f*ckin awesome guy. soo... hopefully i can throw it back on the car by tomorrow and catch up on detailing the car for WaterWerks this sunday. this definitely puts me WAY behind. oh well, chalk one up to a lesson learned... DRIVE AT HIGHER PSI! THATS WHAT THE BAGS ARE FOR


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_DRIVE AT HIGHER PSI! THATS WHAT THE BAGS ARE FOR









PRECISELY, sorry for learning the lesson the hard way.
Your car looks amazing though. GL.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

you will notice the ride being much better also.. my standered ride height is 55-60 psi


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_you will notice the ride being much better also.. my standered ride height is 55-60 psi

definitely gonna have to turn it up to that. usually my fronts are 50 or more, but i leave the rears at about 25 or so, and it actually feels decent. today, however, they were all lower than usual, and my damn ecu (autopilot) went out on me. it read, ECU NOT DETECTED. it does that every once in a while but comes back on after i wiggle the cad 5 cable around a bit or unplug it a couple times, turn the car on/off... might be time to re-route the wire as well i guess. i talked to Kevin at AAC about it and he said if that thing kinks up or whatever, that itll do that. any of you guys ever have any problems like that with the autopilot ecu?


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

****ty man!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

Bustin Oil Pans w/ air ride







SuzyQ did that too @ waterfest.... 
IDK how, unless your just riding all the way down.. 
Good sh!t that dude is getting you the pan though!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_
my damn ecu (autopilot) went out on me. it read, ECU NOT DETECTED. it does that every once in a while but comes back on after i wiggle the cad 5 cable around a bit or unplug it a couple times, turn the car on/off... might be time to re-route the wire as well i guess. i talked to Kevin at AAC about it and he said if that thing kinks up or whatever, that itll do that. any of you guys ever have any problems like that with the autopilot ecu?

hey guys, really interested in hearing if anyones actually experience this. would love to hear some feedback http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_
hey guys, really interested in hearing if anyones actually experience this. would love to hear some feedback http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah the plugs on the easy street controller are very touchy, unless they are getting a completely perfect connection it'll act up.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_
definitely gonna have to turn it up to that. usually my fronts are 50 or more, but i leave the rears at about 25 or so, and it actually feels decent. today, however, they were all lower than usual, and my damn ecu (autopilot) went out on me. it read, ECU NOT DETECTED. it does that every once in a while but comes back on after i wiggle the cad 5 cable around a bit or unplug it a couple times, turn the car on/off... might be time to re-route the wire as well i guess. i talked to Kevin at AAC about it and he said if that thing kinks up or whatever, that itll do that. any of you guys ever have any problems like that with the autopilot ecu?

the plug with the cat5 is barely held in there. i took mine apart and glued it down with super glue


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
the plug with the cat5 is barely held in there. i took mine apart and glued it down with super glue

sounds like a plan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ill hit that sh*t up tomorrow








***edit/update***
finished installing the new oil pan today... talk about an aggravating task. its pretty simple until you reach these 2 bolts right next to the tranny. i had to drive 20 minutes to a friends house to pick up a very specific part for them. made it a breeze, 'cept when it came to reinstalling the bolts. i wont get into it, but anyone of you guys that have done it know exactly what the f*ck im talking about. good times....


_Modified by vdub-ranger at 1:48 AM 8-9-2008_


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*









the car is looking damn good man! (found the pic on golfmkv.com)
please lose the plate up front!







just my opinion though!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR*

Chris how was Robs free candy?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

**** was looking so ill at the show yesterday man!! better bring your ass out to the shoot this week, Kippen's doing it so ou know its gonna be redonk


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_**** was looking so ill at the show yesterday man!! better bring your ass out to the shoot this week, Kippen's doing it so ou know its gonna be redonk









How did you get back in time?


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Laid Out* »_








the car is looking damn good man! (found the pic on golfmkv.com)
please lose the plate up front!







just my opinion though!

yeah, im still a little in the middle about the plate. i initially threw it on there because the dealer drilled my front and i figured id rather rock that than a state plate since i already have holes. thinking of just buying a hole new front or filling/bondo then repaint. not sure yet. i love the gloss and want to keep it that way, but i dont want to see any friggin holes


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*

my favorite pic of chris' car:


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

i told you sir, i dont want your free candy!!!!!!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*

haha.. i saw you running around and he was chasing you i was like wtf















get your ass up to juanita foo!!! there's free beer...


----------

